# Killtrox - Area Fifty Done Tab



## Sikthness (Jun 12, 2011)

Here is an accurate tab for Area Fifty Done by Killtrox and the Motherships. Before anyone asks, I am not the creator of this tab, I'm simply passing it along to those who may be interested in this awesome song. Enjoy!


----------



## penguin_316 (Jun 12, 2011)

this is hard as hell lol...but I am using my 28" baritone


----------



## tsixe_sneila (Jul 7, 2011)

it wont show the characters to me because its gp5? do you have a link to the actual guitar pro file?


----------



## Sikthness (Jul 7, 2011)

Its a PDF my good sir. I don't believe a GP version exists yet. Try double clicking on it


----------



## Scottymetal (Jul 23, 2011)

I made a Guitar Pro tab im just waiting for it to upload to ultimate-guitar.com they said 48hrs Ill post the link on here when its up


----------



## Sikthness (Jul 23, 2011)

Scottymetal said:


> I made a Guitar Pro tab im just waiting for it to upload to ultimate-guitar.com they said 48hrs Ill post the link on here when its up


 
That's awesome. This song is fun to play, but there are a few parts that are hard as shit. namely some of those 0h7h13 stretches and those sweep parts. The end breakdown is a bitch


----------



## splinter8451 (Aug 10, 2011)

Tab still is not up on UG? Sheeeit.


----------



## AlucardXIX (Aug 10, 2011)

I think it was submitted under "Oh, Sleeper"

I believe I voted to approve it, but I did snag it. It's a lot slower than the actual song too.


----------



## splinter8451 (Aug 10, 2011)

I can't seem to find it no matter what I search for. Care to upload here buddy?


----------



## Sikthness (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone have a tab for Death Bringer ?!


----------



## seanstephensen (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Sikthness (Aug 30, 2011)

Seriously need that Death Bringer tab


----------

